# Young Male Rat in need of new home asap- Central Arkansas



## amandak (Feb 25, 2012)

I got Remy a playmate from Petco mainly because I felt terrible for the rat (Emille). He was living in filth and was the sweetest little rat. Well, I cannot keep him anymore. Right now, Remy is sick and I have to keep them completely separate, which is hard to do in my situation. I should have not gotten him in the first place, it was an impulse decision. I am hoping that someone can take him in. Hes black with white paws and underbelly. Hes standard and has the silkiest hair. He doesnt like to cuddle but thats probably because he lived in a pet store for a while. From what I can tell hes a few months old, in good health. He gets along good with other rats too! Please let me know if you can adopt Emille! I live in Conway, Arkansas but I can travel about an hour to meet up with someone. Thanks!


----------



## Fugitivus (Jan 29, 2012)

I live here in Paragould with 3 boys and 3 gals a the moment. My cage has room for another large male, if only to keep for a little while. (Though I'd much rather just keep him for good, I haven't discussed it with my fiance yet.)
I cannot travel far myself, my car isn't the best, but I don't think Conway and Paragould are too far away.


----------

